# treadmill genius



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNjoOgY4dSE

yeah cause I look at a fast moving treadmill and go yeah I think I can run on my hands what a waste of air.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Sep 5, 2009)

These types tend to drop out of college by the end of their first or second year, thankfully.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

*Lame.*

What would've been cool is if he started doing forward hand springs and flips on the treadmill.


----------

